# Seguimento América do Norte - 2016



## Orion (1 Jan 2016 às 18:09)

Sites de acompanhamento:

EUA:

http://nowcoast.noaa.gov/

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/map/?wfo=pqr&obs=true

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/radar_tab.php

Canadá:

http://weather.gc.ca/


----------



## Orion (1 Jan 2016 às 18:09)

*California's drought is proving deadly to the state's trees*

http://www.foxnews.com/science/2015/12/29/californias-drought-is-proving-deadly-to-states-trees.html


----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2016 às 19:57)

*Atlantic system could become January subtropical storm near Bermuda*

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/strengthening-storm-with-drenc/54623025

Quem tiver interesse pode acompanhar a tempestade nestes portais:

Radar - http://www.weather.bm/radar.asp

Observações - http://www.weather.bm/observations.asp

Já há chuva forte perto da Bermuda:


----------



## VimDePantufas (8 Jan 2016 às 12:03)

*Blizzard tira a vida e soterra 35.000 vacas produtoras de leite em Lubbock no Texas*

Aconteceu logo a seguir ao Natal quando nem as previsões eram tão brutais

Artigo - nyti.ms/1kLDiKa

National Weather Service - 1.usa.gov/1OTURPZ


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2016 às 19:27)

Não sabia bem onde postar, mas estas depressões todas parecem estranhas... parece que estão a dividir o Oceano Pacífico ao meio:  http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=-164.52,23.99,338


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Jan 2016 às 14:27)

Também parte do norte da América está a ser afetada por uma bela massa de ar frio (temperaturas abaixo de -20ºC/-30ºC à superfície no Canadá e Norte dos EUA): 












Vai nevando em Buffalo (NY, EUA): 

http://buffalowebcam.com/live-webcams/buffalo-new-york-elmwood-avenue


----------



## Orion (18 Jan 2016 às 18:29)

*Surreal photos of crashing waves caught in motion on Lake Erie*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...crashing-waves-caught-in-motion-on-lake-erie/


----------



## lserpa (21 Jan 2016 às 15:45)

Reed Timmer: Meteorologist and Extreme Storm Chaser
UPDATE: Winter storm warnings stretch from eastern AR to VA, with blizzard watches still in effect for the DC-Baltimore and NYC areas for this weekend's mega nor'easter. Also looks like a significant ice storm in Upstate SC/interior NC. 

I'll be going live on FB at 1130 am or noon EST to discuss the new forecast models and decide on our final snow chase location!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Jan 2016 às 18:35)

Segundo _*ENHANCED RISK*_ em vigor hoje principalmente para a Louisiana e Mississippi.
Potencial tornádico de 10%.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Jan 2016 às 18:36)

Alerta de tornados em vigor para parte do Texas e Louisiana.
Alguns avisos de tornados estão em vigor, mas nenhum tornado ainda foi reportado.
Até o momento tivemos apenas registros de queda de granizo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Jan 2016 às 18:38)

Uma onda de frio nos EUA,  pode causar nevascas, chuva congelada e ventos fortes no Sul e na Costa Leste. 
Acumulados significativos de neve podem ser registrados principalmente em Baltimore e Washington D.C, onde mais de 60 cm de neve está sendo esperado. 
Neve significativa também pode ser registrada em outras cidades grandes como Nova York e Filadélfia. 
Mapa da The Weather Channel mostrando os acumulados de neve esperados. 
Cada 1" equivale a 2,54 cm.






O estado da Virginia já declarou estado de emergência para preparar suas comunidades para a próxima tempestade.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Jan 2016 às 19:19)

Estado de emergência declarado também em Maryland e Pensilvânia.
A mídia americana deve estar adorando essa futura tempestade.
Se as previsões acertarem teremos uma das 10 maiores nevascas para  Baltimore e Washington D.C.


*Blizzard Warning*
http://forecast.weather.gov/wwamap/wwatxtget.php?cwa=usa&wwa=Blizzard Warning

* ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 18 TO 24 INCHES IN THE
  EASTERN SUBURBS OF WASHINGTON DC...AND 24 TO 30 INCHES IN THE
  WESTERN SUBURBS.* THE CITY OF WASHINGTON DC IS EXPECTED TO
  RECEIVE AROUND 24 INCHES.*


* ACCUMULATIONS...SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 18 TO 24 INCHES IN THE
  EASTERN SUBURBS OF BALTIMORE...AND 24 TO 30 INCHES IN THE
  WESTERN SUBURBS.* THE CITY OF BALTIMORE IS EXPECTED TO RECEIVE
  AROUND 24 INCHES.*


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2016 às 16:11)

*Tempestade de neve gera caos nos Estados Unidos*

*GOES Animation of January Blizzard 2016 *

A tempestade de neve "Jonas" chegou com toda força à capital norte-americana, Washington, e ao centro da costa leste daquele país. O Serviço Nacional de Meteorologia dos Estados Unidos prevê uma forte tempestade para esta sexta-feira e também para sábado, com neve que poderá ultrapassar os 60 centímetros de altura em alguns locais. Entretanto, meteorologistas da CNN prevêem que a neve poderá atingir a marca dos 80 centímetros em Washington, o que será um novo recorde. O pior nevão da capital americana foi registado em 1922, com acúmulo de 71 centímetros e a tragédia de 100 mortos depois do desmoronamento do tecto de um teatro por causa do peso da neve.
A tempestade de neve poderá vir também acompanhada de ventos fortes. Por isso, o Serviço Nacional de Meteorologia norte-americano recomenda que a população fique em casa e utiliza as redes sociais para passar orientações. "Prepare-se! Não deixe que a tempestade pegue você de surpresa" diz uma das publicações feitas pelo Twitter, com a instrução de como montar um "kit de emergência".
A tempestade de neve já provocou, nos últimos dias, vários problemas. O governador da Geórgia declarou estado de emergência em 21 condados. Também seguiram o mesmo procedimento os governadores da Pensilvânia, Tennesse, Maryland, Vírgina e Carolina do Norte. Companhias aéreas cancelaram cerca de 4.500 voos, avança a CNN. A neve cobriu as estradas, deixou o trânsito congestionado e gerou mais de 700 acidentes no estado da Virgínia. A autarca de Washington recomendou que os habitantes fiquem "fora das estradas" e pediu desculpas, esta quinta-feira, pela "resposta inadequada" da cidade aos efeitos da tempestade. 
Até mesmo Barack Obama foi afectado. O presidente norte-americano foi impedido de voar no Marine One, por causa do mau tempo e a comitiva teve que usar luzes de emergência no caminho de retorno para a Casa Branca. A NASA está a monitorar a situação e criou uma animação que mostra o movimento da tempestade nos Estados Unidos.

TVI24


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jan 2016 às 20:32)

Apesar das dezenas de avisos de tornados emitidos, apenas um foi reportado no Condado de Lamar (Mississippi). 
Houve dezenas de reports de granizo e ventos fortes nos estados do TX, LA, MS, FL e AL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jan 2016 às 20:39)

Enquanto no sul do Mississippi se conta os estragos causados pelas tempestades e tornados de ontem, no norte a neve e o frio são os destaques.

Winona, MS
@ Crabblers


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jan 2016 às 20:56)

O estado do Kentucky declarou estado de emergência devido as nevascas.
Há registros de muitos acidentes nas estradas.

















No Tennessee, a capital Nashville  pode ter mais de 17 cm de neve até o final desta sexta-feira.
A última vez que nevou 17 cm ou mais foi em 16 de janeiro de 2003.
Assim como no Kentucky, houve o registro de muitos acidentes nas estradas.











Na região central do Arkansas acumulados de neve significativos também foram registrados.
Na cidade de Sherwood nevou 17 cm.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jan 2016 às 21:01)

Capitólio ao vivo: http://www.senate.gov/general/capcam.htm


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jan 2016 às 21:03)

Capitólio ao vivo:


----------



## PapoilaVerde (22 Jan 2016 às 22:26)

http://www.bbc.com/portuguese/noticias/2016/01/160122_nevasca_eua_jf.shtml?ocid=socialflow_facebook


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2016 às 03:05)

Belo nevão em directo!


----------



## lserpa (23 Jan 2016 às 03:10)

ecobcg disse:


> Belo nevão em directo!


Por acaso também tenho estado a acompanhar os diretos do Reed, tudo apostos para captar as Thundersnow


----------



## james (23 Jan 2016 às 10:54)

Enquanto Washington e New York estão sob o efeito de uma das maiores tempestades de neve dos últimos 100 anos, Nevões esses que também atingem alguns Estados do Sul, por cá  ( e em parte da Europa)  andamos a levar com uma espécie de Primavera permanente. 

Ao menos, sempre dá para ver na TV, para apreciamos a emoção meteorologica dos outros.


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2016 às 11:11)

Mais imagens e vídeos do GOES:

http://goes.gsfc.nasa.gov/

Análise da neve:

http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nsa/


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2016 às 11:24)

> -- Motorists have been stuck for up to 12 hours on a 14-mile stretch of Interstate 75 in Kentucky, authorities said.
> 
> -- Two people died Friday night in traffic accidents linked to inclement weather in North Carolina, said spokeswoman Olivia James of the State Emergency Response Team.





> Eight people dead nationwide (Six fatalities were in North Carolina, one in Virginia and one in Kentucky.)



http://edition.cnn.com/2016/01/23/us/weather-winter-snowstorm/index.html


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2016 às 11:55)

Visão geral das temperaturas das áreas sob aviso:






Da zona mais gravosa:


----------



## Geopower (23 Jan 2016 às 13:56)

*Sterling, Virginia. Diferença de ontem para hoje.*
*condições atuais: -4.8ºC*
*Webcam: http://www.wunderground.com/webcams/sross1966/2/show.html*

*fonte: https://twitter.com/weatherchannel?ref_src=twsrc^tfw*
*http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=39.04731750,-77.39312744*


----------



## Geopower (23 Jan 2016 às 14:01)

actualizações constantes da tempestade de neve Jonas aqui: http://www.wunderground.com/news/winter-storm-jonas-latest-storm-reports-blizzard


----------



## Geopower (23 Jan 2016 às 14:07)

acumulações de neve brutais: 
*Cockeysville, Maryland*
fonte: http://www.wunderground.com/wximage/celiebelie/0?gallery=CURRWEATHER


----------



## Teles (23 Jan 2016 às 16:30)

From the Sea Isle City Chamber of Commerce:

View of JFK Blvd in Sea Isl:


----------



## Teles (23 Jan 2016 às 17:03)

Impressionante os vídeos que aparecem do outro lado do oceano:


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jan 2016 às 17:44)

Às 17h30_UTC (mesma hora em Portugal Continental):






Rain Alarm


----------



## Geopower (23 Jan 2016 às 18:28)

Seguimento imagem de satélite da tempestade Jonas.http://meteo.gc.ca/data/satellite/goes_enam_visible_100.jpg


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2016 às 18:31)

Washington DC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2016 às 18:37)

Reading, Pennsylvania


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2016 às 18:47)

A NWS está à espera de 75 a 90cm de neve em áreas da Nova Jérsia. Algumas fotos retiradas de uma thread de seguimento no _Reddit_:

Nova Iorque:





Brooklyn:





Burlington, Nova Jérsia:

Harrisburg, Filadélfia:






Saída do modelo NAM para a costa leste...




_(TropicalTidbits)_


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Jan 2016 às 18:53)

Este evento ao qual eles chamam de blizzard, tem deixado uns cm's de neve engraçados, veremos com o passar das horas a sua evolução.
Logicamente que tem os acidentes associados a queda de neve e formação de gelo, muito em especial quando a maior parte dos automobilistas conduz sem pneus de neve ou correntes e mesmo ao zig-zags, umas milhas mais a norte situações destas e piores acontecem com frequência mas os meios preparação e formação das pessoas para lhe fazer face são totalmente diferentes, e nada encerra .

O que está a  acontecer no Kentucky há mais de 20 horas é terrível, mas a zona per si é complicada pois a auto estrada naquele local tem rampas complicadas.

Uma outra situação será New Jersey, veremos o que poderá ou não acontecer com a próxima maré cheia que ocorrerá por volta das 19.40 locais

Snow stream

http://abc7ny.com/live/23377/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2016 às 19:05)

Até às 12h hora local, Baltimore acumulava mais de 45 cm de neve e Washington cerca de 35 cm. 
Na região metropolitana da Filadélfia os acumulados estão ao redor dos 40 cm. 
Em Nova York o acumulado está ao redor dos 30 cm.
Os maiores acumulados estão concentrados nas divisas dos estados de Maryland, Pensilvânia e as Virgínias, onde em alguns locais a neve acumula mais de 70 cm, como é o caso da cidade de Frederick, Maryland com 91 cm de neve acumulada.
Na costa dos estados de Nova Jersey, Delaware, Maryland e Nova York, há registros de inundações e também ventos fortes. 
Em Ocean City, MD houve uma rajada de vento de 123 km/h.
Pelo menos 8 mortes foram registradas devido aos acidentes e centenas de voos foram cancelados.

Frederick, Maryland
@StihlNeil e @AaronRigsbyOSC











Hagerstown, Maryland
 @gwayne301





Hopwood, Pennsylvania
Lisa R. Brown





 Nova Jersey
@ m_stewie_12


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2016 às 19:07)

Thundersnow visível da Estação Espacial Internacional 
@StationCDRKelly


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2016 às 19:09)

Washington, DC
@ChuckBell4


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2016 às 20:04)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2016 às 20:08)

Webcam em Nova York:
http://www.earthcam.com/usa/newyork/timessquare/?cam=gped
http://www.earthcam.com/usa/newyork/timessquare/?cam=tsrobo3


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2016 às 20:28)

Orion disse:


> Análise da neve:
> 
> http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/nsa/













---


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2016 às 20:42)

Acumulados nos aeroportos:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2016 às 20:43)

Washington, DC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2016 às 20:48)

Washington, DC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2016 às 20:50)

Inundações na costa do estado de Delaware


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2016 às 20:53)

Inundações na costa do estado de Delaware


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2016 às 20:57)

Raleigh, NC


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Jan 2016 às 21:02)

*Zeke Orzech* ‏@Zeke_O  33m33 minutes ago
#StoneHarborNJ beach erosion! 102st looking north and south. @weatherchannel @WeatherNation















19 retweets9 likes

 Zeke Orzech Retweeted


*Weather Underground* ‏@wunderground  2h2 hours ago
Storm tide at Stone Harbor, NJ, more than 1' above Sandy record. Northern NJ tides will be well below Sandy levels


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Jan 2016 às 21:03)

*Andrew Freedman* ‏@afreedma  3m3 minutes ago
Just. Wow. @NWSNewYorkNY raises NYC area totals to extend 24-30-inch range across entire city and Long Island.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Jan 2016 às 21:05)

*zerohedge* ‏@zerohedge  6 minHá 6 minutos
Glengary, WV, has so far topped the charts for the East Coast blizzard with 40 inches of snow: AP


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Jan 2016 às 21:25)

* 
Science Channel ‏@ScienceChannel  50m50 minutes ago
Here's what #Snowzilla looks like from outer space! #NASA





98 retweets103 likes
*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2016 às 23:38)

Neve acumula 66 cm no aeroporto JFK em Nova York.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2016 às 23:40)

Brooklyn
@brooklyncybele


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jan 2016 às 23:48)

Washington, DC
@ScienceByMaria, @ABC7Mike, @aletweetsnews


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jan 2016 às 00:11)

Os modelos acabaram errando e o pior da nevasca está sendo mais ao norte do que o esperado.
Está nevando mais em Nova York que Washington.

27,1" no JFK, quebrando o recorde anterior de 21,6".





LaGuardia e Central Park também podem ter registrado recorde de queda de neve em um único dia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jan 2016 às 02:35)

Baltimore, MD
Hamm_Era 











Brooklyn
 @grouchomama718


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jan 2016 às 02:44)

Neve acumula quase 75 cm em Baltimore, MD, sendo a maior nevasca da história da cidade, superando a nevasca de fevereiro de 2003.
JFK, LaGuardia e Central Park registraram os maiores acumulados de neve em único dia da história, 76, 66 e 63 cm respectivamente.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jan 2016 às 02:45)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jan 2016 às 02:48)

Nova York
@RachelLee89, @annacele


----------



## Teles (24 Jan 2016 às 12:02)

Cars buried in Neptune, New Jersey!


----------



## Teles (24 Jan 2016 às 12:09)

Norte de Allentown, Pennsylvania:


----------



## david 6 (24 Jan 2016 às 14:40)

Time Lapse, Virginia, USA


----------



## david 6 (24 Jan 2016 às 14:44)

Aeroporto em NY, avião tapado com neve


----------



## Teles (24 Jan 2016 às 16:17)




----------



## Gerofil (24 Jan 2016 às 17:32)

A tempestade já lá vai (a leste, sobre o Atlântico) e quase todas as estradas já estão transitáveis...

Webcam`s


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jan 2016 às 18:03)

Blizzard Of 2016 - New Jersey Coast / Manhattan, NYC / Queens NYC 




Frederick, MD 


Washington, DC


New Jersey


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jan 2016 às 21:42)

david 6 disse:


> Time Lapse, Virginia, USA


Impressionante! 
Vídeos e imagens fantásticas!  Que saudades que tenho disto!


----------



## Teles (24 Jan 2016 às 21:45)

Mais um momento de humor:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Jan 2016 às 05:43)

Modelos estão mostrando a possibilidade de tempo severo no sul dos EUA nos primeiros dias de Fevereiro.
A crista subtropical retornaria para a costa leste no final do mês e na região conhecida como _Intermountain West_ teríamos um cavado.
Vale ressaltar que uma onda de frio pode afetar o sul nos próximos dias e acabar reduzindo o potencial para tempo severo.

Muita umidade e calor vindo do Golfo e uma baixa no centro das planícies.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Jan 2016 às 14:59)

*Groundhog Day tornado outbreak?*

Todos os modelos em acordo com um evento significativo de tempo severo nos primeiros dias de Fevereiro.
O dia com maior potencial de tempo severo será dia 2, tanto que o SPC já tem uma área de 15% de risco com uma semana de antecedência, algo que não ocorre com grande frequência.
Podemos ter algo próximo ao observado no final de Dezembro de 2015.

*D7 - 02/02/2016*


----------



## Orion (27 Jan 2016 às 15:37)

Ano de El Niño mas a seca persiste:


----------



## Orion (28 Jan 2016 às 01:11)

No final da semana devera ocorrer uma ciclogénese quase explosiva na costa este da América do Norte...











A Terra Nova e Labrador, Canadá, deverão ser atingidas. Já há avisos:



> A low pressure system is forecast to form over the southeastern United States and track northeastward toward Newfoundland on Friday.
> 
> Current forecast guidance indicates the low could track anywhere between the Burin Peninsula and southeast of Cape Race overnight Friday or Saturday morning. A more western track would result in heavy snow over Central and Northeastern Newfoundland later Friday into Saturday with snow changing to rain over Eastern Newfoundland. However, a more eastern track would result in heavier snow over Eastern Newfoundland with no changeover to rain.
> 
> While it is too early to predict the snowfall amounts, it is likely for heavy snow, high winds, and blowing snow to accompany this system, especially in areas northwest of its track.



Em vez de publicar os diversos sites que contêm radar, avisos... publico o site dedicado a alguns locais na referida província (clicar no mapa ou nas localizações abaixo):

https://weather.gc.ca/forecast/canada/index_e.html?id=NL

O site dedicado à capital da província, St. John, é este:

https://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/nl-24_metric_e.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jan 2016 às 02:49)

Algumas tempestades foram registradas hoje no sul da Flórida.
Houve o registro de um tornado EF1 em Coconut Creek, que causou alguns danos e deixou dois feridos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jan 2016 às 17:36)

Risco de tempo severo foi expandido na terça e o SPC adicionou uma área de 15% na segunda, já que os modelos seguem em acordo com a ameaça de tempo severo.

*D5/D6 - 01 e 02 de Fevereiro*





NWS Birmingham, AL aumentou o nível de ameaça de tornado para 2, numa escala que vai até 5, com 6 dias de antecedência do evento, o que mostra que eles estão extremamente preocupados com o que está por vir.
No aviso de hoje cedo, a NWS Birmingham cita primeiro a ameça de tornados, algo que não ocorre com frequência, ainda mais com tantos dias de antecedência.


```
THE ANALOGS ALSO ARE
ONBOARD AND DO NOT PAINT A PRETTY PICTURE. HAVE THOSE SEVERE
WEATHER PLANS REVIEWED BY NEXT WEEK. THERE WILL BE A THREAT OF
TORNADOES...LARGE HAIL...AND DAMAGING STRAIGHT LINE WINDS WITH
THIS SYSTEM ON TUESDAY AND TUESDAY NIGHT. MORE SPECIFICS WILL BE
TARGETED AS WE APPROACH EARLY NEXT WEEK.
```


----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2016 às 17:37)

Já foram lançados avisos para a costa leste do Canadá:







Em certos locais a acumulação de neve pode chegar aos 40 centímetros. Há avisos para tudo, incluindo vento, chuva e queda de neve (_blizzard_).


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Jan 2016 às 17:48)

SPC já cita risco de tornados fortes.
NWS Birmingham, AL aumentou o nível de ameaça de tornado para 3, numa escala que vai até 5.

Na minha opinião os tornados devem se concentrar mais nos estados do sul, MS, AL, LA, leste do AR e sul/centro do TN.
No KY, IN, OH, WV e IL, tornado são possíveis, mas creio que os ventos fortes e que devem ser a principal ameaça para essas áreas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jan 2016 às 17:58)

Modelos reduziram o potencial de tempo severo tanto segunda como na terça.
A baixa deve ficar mais ao norte de acordo com as últimas rodadas, o que poderia limitar a instabilidade, além disso o deslocamento para leste seria mais lento.
A maior ameaça agora seria ventos fortes.


----------



## Orion (30 Jan 2016 às 19:43)

*'First real big one': Atlantic Canada hammered by winter storm*

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/first-real-big-one-atlantic-canada-hammered-by-winter-storm-1.2758489



> Sheerr said some regions already accumulated upwards of 30 to 35 centimetres of snow overnight on Friday, and that the precipitation is expected to continue into Saturday afternoon and evening.
> 
> "I'm forecasting amounts closing in on 50 centimetres in some of those spots by the time the day comes to an end and the storm comes to an end," he said.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Fev 2016 às 04:30)

De acordo com as últimas rodadas dos modelos, o tempo severo deve ficar mais restrito a terça-feira.
Como os modelos reduziram o potencial de tempo severo, tanto o SPC, quanto as NWS regionais estão com avisos mais brandos sobre a ameaça de terça.
SPC não menciona mais risco de tornados fortes, apesar que há chance de ocorrência ainda existe no Mississippi.
NWS Birmingham, AL reduziu o nível de ameaça de tornado para 2, numa escala que vai até 5.






Janeiro de 2016 se encerra com 13 tornados, abaixo da média que é de 35 tornados.
Tivemos duas fatalidades no dia 17 de Janeiro, depois que um tornado afetou a cidade de Duette.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2016 às 19:13)

http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/01/us/california-weather/index.html

Ferocious wind and intense rain have pummeled Southern California, leaving one driver dead and more than 150,000 in the dark.

Massive trees snapped like toothpicks, causing damage from San Diego to north of Los Angeles.

In San Diego, an 80-foot-tall tree fell on a car Sunday, killing the driver, Fire-Rescue Capt. Joe Amador said.


Severe Weather Outbreak, Including Some Tornadoes, Likely in the South, Mississippi and Tennessee Valleys Tuesday

https://weather.com/storms/severe/news/severe-weather-forecast-february-1-7-2016


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2016 às 19:15)

Winter Storm Kayla Prompts Blizzard Warnings in the Plains, Midwest 

https://weather.com/storms/winter/news/winter-storm-kayla-forecast-feb-1-2016


----------



## lserpa (1 Fev 2016 às 23:55)

E esta heim!! Huricane hunters a voar numa tempestade de inverno em Halifax!  Tweet original


----------



## Orion (2 Fev 2016 às 02:14)

*Wipeout: Crazy waves in Hawaii send pro surfers flying*

http://edition.cnn.com/2016/01/31/sport/hawaii-waimea-surf-wipeout/index.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 12:41)

*NBC News* ‏@NBCNews  8m8 minutes ago
'Dangerous' blizzard threatens millions across Plains, Midwest http://nbcnews.to/1nCrT13 @alastairjam reports


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 13:41)

Nos últimos dias os modelos estão bem instáveis, ora diminuindo e ora aumentando a ameaça de tempo severo. 
Faltando poucas horas para o surto de hoje à tarde e noite, os modelos seguem da mesma forma.

SPC mostra duas áreas com potencial tornádico de 10%, uma que vai do norte do MS, passando pelo oeste do KY e TN e indo até o sul de IL e IN. 
A outra área abrange o centro/leste do MS e centro/oeste do AL. 
Tornados fortes são possíveis, principalmente no Mississippi, Alabama e Tennessee.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 17:41)

Alerta de tornado deve ser emitido nas próximas horas para boa parte do Mississippi.
Pequenas áreas de Arkansas, Louisiana e Tennessee também devem estar no alerta.

Temperaturas/Ponto de Orvalho e Umidade estão mais elevados que o previsto em algumas áreas do MS e AL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 18:26)

Alerta de tornado emitido para MS, MO, IL, KY, TN, AR.
Tornados: 50%/20%


----------



## lserpa (2 Fev 2016 às 18:43)

Facto interessante, há bastantes caçadores de tempestade hoje, o grupo a norte segue I blizzard e o grupo a sul o alerta de tornado


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 19:42)

Segundo alerta de tornados em vigor para MS, LA e AL.
Tornados: 50%/20%


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 19:52)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  3h3 hours ago
Tor:Con up to 6 for N./central MS, NW AL & W. TN ...we are LIVE ALL day w/ the latest on the severe threat. #tornado


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 20:08)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  3m3 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Choctaw and Oktibbeha County in MS until 3:00pm CST.




*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  3m3 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Jasper, Scott, and Smith County in MS until 2:45pm CST.




*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  6m6 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Chester, Henderson, and Madison County in TN until 2:30pm CST.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 20:09)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  2m2 minutes ago
Radar-indicated rotation, possible #tornado, east of Jackson, TN moving northeast. http://wxch.nl/1JW3QEM


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 20:14)

Três avisos de tornados emitidos.
Dois no Mississippi e um no Tennessee.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 20:15)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  2m2 minutes ago
Possible #tornado near Ackerman, MS moving northeast. Take cover to the west of Starkville, MS.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 20:23)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  2m2 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Neshoba County in MS until 3:15pm CST.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 20:41)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  3m3 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Clay County in MS until 3:45pm CST.





*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  3m3 minutes ago
Sky is rotating west of Starkville, MS on @RafterW59 live stream. Watch Kelley on http://severestudios.com


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 20:50)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  2m2 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Lauderdale and Newton County in MS until 3:45pm CST.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 20:55)

*Reported #tornado south of Newport, #Mississippi right now. #mswx #storm *


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 20:58)

Tornado confirmado próximo de Hickory, MS.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 21:02)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  4m4 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Houston and Humphreys County in TN until 3:30pm CST.






*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  6m6 minutes ago
Confirmed tornado. Hickory, MS should be in tornado shelter! (2:55pm)


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 21:03)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  2m2 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Kemper and Neshoba County in MS until 3:30pm CST


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 21:04)

Cerca de 10 avisos de tornados emitidos, apenas 1 reportado no Mississippi.
TVs no Mississippi: http://www.wtva.com/live e http://www.wtok.com/livestream


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 21:07)

*Mike Seidel* ‏@mikeseidel  18m18 minutes ago
From 36,000' a view of the storms just northeast of Oxford, MS. #Tornado watch until 7 CT.





5 retweets14 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 21:10)

*Dangerous tornadic supercell headed for Collinsville, MS! Take cover now! Time is 3:06 pm *

*Developing: Trees and power poles reported down near #Newton #MS after radar-confirmed #tornado (3 PM CST) #MSwx *


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 21:11)

Árvores e postes de energia foram derrubados devido ao tornado entre Hickory, MS/Newton, MS.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 21:23)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  1m1 minute ago
Tornado Warning for Noxubee and Winston County in MS until 4:15pm CST.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 21:28)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  2m2 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Kemper and Lauderdale County in MS until 4:30pm CST.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 21:32)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  3m3 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Dickson, Houston, and Montgomery County in TN until 4:00pm CST.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 21:37)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  4m4 minutes ago
3:24 pm CT: Confirmed #tornado 11 miles NW of Meridian, MS. Same supercell responsible for #damage near Newton, MS.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 21:43)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  5m5 minutes ago
#Tornado watch until 10pm CT for parts of KY, TN, AL. Includes #Nashville, #Birmingham, #Huntsville, Tuscaloosa.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 21:48)

Um tornado foi reportado próximo de Meridian, MS.
Esse tornado causou danos em Collinsville, MS.
A supercélula que gerou esse tornado é a mesma do tornado de Hickory, MS/Newton, MS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 22:17)

Terceiro tornado do dia confirmado próximo de Scooba, MS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 22:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 22:21)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  5m5 minutes ago
BREAKING: Spotters confirm a #tornado in progress near Scooba, MS, with trees snapped.


----------



## lserpa (2 Fev 2016 às 22:28)

Não consegui apanhar nenhum ainda, estou a acompanhar agora o Brandon Clement, algo promissor no horizonte, veremos


----------



## lserpa (2 Fev 2016 às 22:31)

Troquei para o Brett Adair, já se vê a wall Cloud, mas a rede está péssima


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 22:34)

Grande tornado na fronteira entre MS e AL.
Danos foram confirmados em Scooba, MS.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 22:34)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  4m4 minutes ago
4:30 p.m.: confirmed tornado along MS /AL state line. Take cover in path!





7 retweets1 like


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 22:36)

*James Aydelott☂✈* ‏@jamesaydelott  3m3 minutes ago
Dual-Pol Doppler (cc) data showed tornado debris lofted to near 20,000' just NE of Scooba, MS at 4:22pm #mswx





6 retweets3 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 22:38)

*Scott McClellan* ‏@bamasevere  4m4 minutes ago
Damage confirmed at East MS Community College in Scooba, MS. #mswx


----------



## lserpa (2 Fev 2016 às 22:39)

É enorme!!  o gajo ficou sem rede agora!!! Não!!!!!!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 22:45)

Grande tornado próximo de Aliceville, AL e McMullen, AL.
@GiesbrechtCraig


----------



## lserpa (2 Fev 2016 às 22:46)

Ainda no chão O vídeo não é o melhor, mas está na esquerda


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 22:48)

Grande tornado próximo de atingir Aliceville, AL.
TV Alabama: http://abc3340.com/live


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 22:51)

*NWS Birmingham* ‏@NWSBirmingham  2m2 minutes ago
446PM: LARGE & EXTREMELY DANGEROUS TORNADO ON THE GROUND NEAR GARDEN, MOVING NE. TAKE COVER NOW!! #alwx


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 22:52)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 22:55)

Tornado passando a oeste de Aliceville, AL e McMullen, AL.
Carrollton e Reform no caminho do tornado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 22:55)

*TORNADO EMERGENCY for Carrollton, AL*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 22:57)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 23:01)

Zach Holder
‏@Zholder17


----------



## lserpa (2 Fev 2016 às 23:01)

Mais dois tornados em linha, estão a avisar estas pessoas para voltarem aos abrigos!!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 23:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 23:02)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  2m2 minutes ago
5:00 p.m.: Large tornado near Carrollton, AL. Take cover immediately!





7 retweets1 like


----------



## Lightning (2 Fev 2016 às 23:03)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 23:03)

Danos confirmados em Aliceville, AL e McMullen, AL.

@JoshWeather


----------



## lserpa (2 Fev 2016 às 23:04)

Lightning disse:


>


Fizeram zoom agora


----------



## lserpa (2 Fev 2016 às 23:04)

O gajo de branco está ferido


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 23:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 23:05)

*Ari Sarsalari* ‏@AriWeather  3m3 minutes ago
I very rarely see this black box on my radar program. It means #Tornado Emergency. Carrollton #Alabama #alwx





9 retweets8 likes


----------



## Lightning (2 Fev 2016 às 23:06)

O homem de branco neste print está ferido (no vídeo em directo estava a coxear e a queixar-se do braço)


----------



## lserpa (2 Fev 2016 às 23:07)

Lightning disse:


> O homem de branco neste print está ferido (no vídeo em directo estava a coxear e a queixar-se do braço)


Lol já tinha postado isso


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 23:07)

Tornado passou por Carrollton, AL e segue para Reform, AL.
@severewxupdates


----------



## lserpa (2 Fev 2016 às 23:08)

Caiu um raio brutal no horizonte!


----------



## Lightning (2 Fev 2016 às 23:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 23:11)

*#violent #tornado just crossed AL 14 near McMullen, AL #alwx *


video clip


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 23:15)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  2m2 minutes ago
5:12pm - Large tornado nearing REFORM, AL. Take cover now!





13 retweets4 likes


----------



## lserpa (2 Fev 2016 às 23:18)

Don Murray está em reform, creio que pela sua localização, vai à frente do tornado


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2016 às 23:18)

*WBRC FOX6 News &#8207;@WBRCnews 50s50 seconds ago
Storm is over Reform NOW, 9 minutes from Palmetto, 23 minutes from Newtonville*


----------



## Lightning (2 Fev 2016 às 23:19)

Estou a ver o Charles Peek, embora existam muitos cortes no stream por causa das árvores


----------



## lserpa (2 Fev 2016 às 23:20)

Lightning disse:


> Estou a ver o Charles Peek, embora existam muitos cortes no stream por causa das árvores


Oh sim!! Bela visão!!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 23:26)

Aliceville, AL


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 23:32)

Danos reportados em Reform.
Supercélula segue sendo acompanhada.


----------



## lserpa (2 Fev 2016 às 23:34)

Tornado no chão perto de Porteville road 45


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 23:44)

Tornado confirmado próximo de Shuqualak, MS.
Tornado no Alabama está no chão novamente.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Fev 2016 às 23:52)

Tornado indo em direção a Fayette, AL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Fev 2016 às 00:01)

Tempestade/Tornado se enfraqueceu antes de afetar Fayette, AL.
Avisos de tornado em vigor para células na fronteira do MS e AL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Fev 2016 às 00:27)

Uma linha de tempestades que se formou, deve seguir avançando ao longo da noite e madrugada. 
Ventos fortes será a maior ameaça a partir de agora, porém tornados ainda podem ser registrados.


----------



## Orion (3 Fev 2016 às 00:34)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Fev 2016 às 01:33)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Fev 2016 às 21:08)

12 tornados foram reportados ontem de acordo com SPC.
As pesquisas já se iniciaram e 3 tornados já foram confirmados, sendo dois EF1 e um preliminar +EF2.
Não houve feridos ou fatalidades felizmente, já que os tornados se mantiveram na maior parte do tempo em áreas rurais.

Aliceville, AL


Scooba, MS

Tempestades estão afetando hoje Geórgia e as Carolinas.
Um tornado foi registrado em West Columbia, SC.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Fev 2016 às 02:14)

O número de tornados confirmados ontem (2) subiu para seis e as pesquisas ainda estão em andamento.
Um tornado afetou durante a tarde a cidade de Fort Stewart, Geórgia.
No total tivemos 2 tornados nesta quarta.


----------



## Orion (9 Fev 2016 às 00:03)

http://www.noticiasaominuto.com.br/mundo/185693/furacao-atinge-um-dos-maiores-cruzeiros-do-mundo

A tempestade está a afetar o nordeste americano e o este canadiano:





















Nos EUA, e à exceção da bóia mais a este, o vento não está muito agressivo (em milhas por hora):


----------



## Orion (9 Fev 2016 às 00:41)




----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2016 às 20:49)

Avisos no Canadá por entre outros motivos, o frio extremo. Para Toronto:



> A cold front will pass through the regions tonight. Very cold temperatures will follow in its wake, along with gusty northwest winds.
> 
> Very cold wind chill values between about minus 30 and minus 35 are expected overnight and Saturday morning. Wind chill conditions will improve only marginally on Saturday afternoon, then fall below minus 30 again on Saturday night in most locales. Some improvement is expected on Sunday.


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2016 às 19:26)

Os norte-americanos que se preparem para um Dia dos Namorados gelado. O nordeste do país vai ser afetado este fim-de-semana por temperaturas extremas, provocadas por um vórtice polar, com Nova Iorque a enfrentar "o ar mais frio em mais de uma década", referem os meteorologistas.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/geral/12-02...rio-extremo-vai-ser-como-andar-num-congelador


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2016 às 01:06)




----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2016 às 18:00)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Fev 2016 às 20:19)

Estava viajando e não pude acompanhar sobre o tempo severo e os ciclones nesta última semana.

Entre segunda e terça, tivemos um grave surto de tempo severo na Região Sudeste dos Estados Unidos.
Pelo menos 36 tornados foram reportados, sendo 16 oficialmente confirmados até o momento, tendo havido o registro de alguns feridos.
Houve também centenas de relatos de ventos fortes e granizo.

O tornado mais forte, foi um* high-end EF3* em Century, FL.
Este foi o tornado mais forte já registrado na Flórida desde o _tornado outbreak _do Dia da Marmota de 2007 (2 Fevereiro).

Century, FL

Pompano Beach

Tornados também foram registrados na região metropolitana de Miami, FL e Raleigh, NC.

Miami, FL


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Fev 2016 às 20:22)

Grave evento de tempo severo possível de acordo com a maioria dos modelos entre 23 e 24 de Fevereiro na Região Sudeste dos Estados Unidos. 
SPC já começa a mencionar sobre a ameaça dos próximos dias.



> DAY 4-8 CONVECTIVE OUTLOOK
> NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
> 0302 AM CST SAT FEB 20 2016
> 
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Fev 2016 às 17:31)

Modelos todos em acordo com grave surto de tempo severo entre terça e quarta nos EUA. 
Vale ressaltar, que algumas tempestades já são possíveis hoje no Texas.

SPC já emitiu um risco moderado para terça no sul do Alabama, Mississippi, Louisiana e no panhandle da Flórida e já menciona risco de fortes tornados.






Na quarta o pior deve ficar para a Geórgia, Carolinas do Sul e Norte, parte norte da Flórida e Virgínia. 
Tornados fortes também são possíveis neste dia, principalmente nas Carolinas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 06:33)

Risco moderado mantido e expandindo um pouco mais para o oeste.
Europeu, NAM e UKMET seguem muito parecidos e agressivos, com a baixa entre AR, MS e LA, com uma pressão mínima entre 977 e 983 mbar. 

Tornado: 15% / Ventos fortes: 45% / Granizo:15%










Durante a noite, houve o registro de granizo e ventos de até 113 km/h no oeste do Texas.
@rendontony


----------



## Lightning (23 Fev 2016 às 14:44)

Estava mesmo agora a ver isso, já há gente a caminho da zona de maior risco  mais um dia normal na vida de um stormchaser

À noite é a altura de seguir os streams


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 15:27)

Risco moderado expandido um pouco mais para o centro do Alabama.
Escolas estão fechadas em Nova Orleans, LA e Baton Rouge, LA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 18:27)

Primeiros tornados já reportados na Louisiana.
Danos confirmados em Kenner e Boutte, cidades próximas de Nova Orleães.
Tromba d'água no Lago Pontchartrain em Nova Orleães.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 18:33)

Tornado confirmado entre Baton Rouge e Hammond, LA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 18:42)

SPC menciona o risco de tornados fortes na Carolina do Norte amanhã.
Será a maior ameaça desde Abril de 2011 no estado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 18:45)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Tornado confirmado entre Baton Rouge e Hammond, LA.


Danos foram reportados em Prairieville, Louisiana.
Não há relatos de feridos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 18:49)

Forte tornado próximo de Livingston, LA.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2016 às 18:50)

SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  8m8 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Livingston, St. Helena, and Tangipahoa Parish in LA until 1:15pm CST.

 SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  22m22 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for St. Tammany Parish in LA until 1:00pm CST.


----------



## lserpa (23 Fev 2016 às 18:50)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Forte tornado próximo de Livingston, LA.


Tem caçadores online na área?


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2016 às 18:57)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  5m5 minutes ago
12:50 pm CT: #Tornado likely with this storm near Livingston, LA moving northeast. Seek shelter!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 18:58)

lserpa disse:


> Tem caçadores online na área?


 Tem dois próximos, mas até o momento não pode ser visto nada nas transmissões.
https://tvnweather.com/live/chasers/847783596


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2016 às 19:00)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  23s23 seconds ago
Tornado Warning for Pearl River County in MS until 1:30 PM CST http://www.weather.com/weather/alerts/localalerts/l/39426?phenomena=TO&significance=W&areaid=MSC109&office=KLIX&etn=0025…


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2016 às 19:06)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  3m3 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Ascension, Livingston, St. James and St. John The Baptist Parish in LA until 1:30pm CST.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 19:07)

Danos confirmados em Livingston, LA. 
Tornado ainda no chão. 
Até o momento 5 tornados reportados.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2016 às 19:09)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  2m2 minutes ago
(1:05pm) Confirmed tornado has moved thru Livingston, LA area and heading for Amite. Take shelter in path!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 19:10)

Transmissão próximo de Sun, LA.
https://tvnweather.com/live/chasers/847783620


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2016 às 19:12)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  1m1 minute ago
Tornado Warning for St. Helena and Tangipahoa Parish in LA until 1:45pm CST.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2016 às 19:25)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  1m1 minute ago
RT @NWSMobile HEADS UP: Mesoscale discussion from @NWSSPC talking about SIGNIFICANT TORNADOES POSSIBLE today.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 19:25)

Até o momento cerca de 7 tornados reportados, sendo alguns desses do mesmo tornado.
Danos foram reportados em alguma cidades, sendo os mais significativos em Prairieville, LA.






PDS vindo aí


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 19:35)

Lago Pontchartrain em Nova Orleães - 1h atrás


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2016 às 19:52)

*AccuWeather.com* ‏@breakingweather  26m26 minutes ago
Possible #tornado ripped the side & part of roof off a gym in Louisiana http://ow.ly/YFs1U


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2016 às 19:53)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  1m1 minute ago
Tornado Warning for Walthall County in MS until 2:15pm CST.



*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  1m1 minute ago
Tornado Warning for Washington Parish in LA until 2:15pm CST.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 20:09)

SPC menciona a possibilidade de uma atualização para risco alto hoje à noite em todo o sul do Alabama.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 20:21)

*Particularly Dangerous Situation (PDS)*







URGENT - IMMEDIATE BROADCAST REQUESTED
TORNADO WATCH NUMBER 20
NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
215 PM CST TUE FEB 23 2016

THE NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER HAS ISSUED A

* TORNADO WATCH FOR PORTIONS OF
SOUTHWEST ALABAMA
THE WESTERN FLORIDA PANHANDLE
SOUTHEAST LOUISIANA
SOUTHEAST MISSISSIPPI
COASTAL WATERS

* EFFECTIVE THIS TUESDAY AFTERNOON AND EVENING FROM 215 PM UNTIL
1000 PM CST.

...THIS IS A PARTICULARLY DANGEROUS SITUATION...

* PRIMARY THREATS INCLUDE...
SEVERAL TORNADOES AND A FEW INTENSE TORNADOES LIKELY
SCATTERED DAMAGING WIND GUSTS TO 70 MPH LIKELY
ISOLATED LARGE HAIL EVENTS TO 1 INCH IN DIAMETER POSSIBLE

SUMMARY...THUNDERSTORMS WILL INCREASE IN COVERAGE AND INTENSITY
THROUGH THE EVENING AS A STRONG STORM SYSTEM APPROACHES FROM THE
WEST. THE STORM ENVIRONMENT WILL BECOME FAVORABLE FOR SUPERCELLS
CAPABLE OF PRODUCING A FEW STRONG AND LONG-TRACK TORNADOES INTO
EARLY TONIGHT.

THE TORNADO WATCH AREA IS APPROXIMATELY ALONG AND 75 STATUTE
MILES EAST AND WEST OF A LINE FROM 80 MILES EAST NORTHEAST OF
PINE BELT MISSISSIPPI TO 35 MILES SOUTH SOUTHWEST OF GULFPORT
MISSISSIPPI. FOR A COMPLETE DEPICTION OF THE WATCH SEE THE
ASSOCIATED WATCH OUTLINE UPDATE (WOUS64 KWNS WOU0).

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

REMEMBER...A TORNADO WATCH MEANS CONDITIONS ARE FAVORABLE FOR
TORNADOES AND SEVERE THUNDERSTORMS IN AND CLOSE TO THE WATCH
AREA. PERSONS IN THESE AREAS SHOULD BE ON THE LOOKOUT FOR
THREATENING WEATHER CONDITIONS AND LISTEN FOR LATER STATEMENTS
AND POSSIBLE WARNINGS.

&&

OTHER WATCH INFORMATION...CONTINUE...WW 19...

AVIATION...TORNADOES AND A FEW SEVERE THUNDERSTORMS WITH HAIL
SURFACE AND ALOFT TO 1 INCH. EXTREME TURBULENCE AND SURFACE WIND
GUSTS TO 60 KNOTS. A FEW CUMULONIMBI WITH MAXIMUM TOPS TO 450.
MEAN STORM MOTION VECTOR 24045.​


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2016 às 20:40)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  2m2 minutes ago
JUST IN: New #tornado watch issued for central Mississippi, including Jackson and Meridian until 10 p.m. CST: #mswx


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2016 às 21:08)

SIGNIFICANT DAMAGE TO GOLDS GYM IN PRAIRIEVILLE. (LIX)
1810        1 SW PRAIRIEVILLE     ASCENSION     LA    3029    9099    TRAINED SPOTTER REPORTED TORNADO CROSSED I-10 NEAR EXIT 171. (LIX)
1817        3 N PRAIRIEVILLE     EAST BATON ROUGE     LA    3035    9097    TORNADO CROSSED HOO SHOO TOO ROAD EAST OF SOUTH TIGER BEND ROAD. (LIX)
1845        3 ENE LIVINGSTON     LIVINGSTON     LA    3052    9070    LARGE DELIVERY TRUCK FLIPPED ON ITS SIDE NEAR HIGHWAY 1036 NEAR CHARLES HOLDEN ROAD. (LIX)

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/climo/reports/last3hours.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2016 às 21:12)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  25s26 seconds ago
Tornado Warning for Ascension, East Baton Rouge, and Iberville Parish in LA until 3:45pm CST.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 21:26)

Dois avisos de tornados emitidos para cidades ao sul de Baton Rouge, LA.
Essas áreas foram afetadas por tornados hoje cedo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 21:34)

Grande tornado confirmado próximo de Belle Rose, LA
Danos foram relatados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 21:42)

Tornado passando entre Union e Welcome.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2016 às 21:43)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  10m10 minutes ago
3:31pm - Large tornado reported in Louisiana. Approaching WELCOME area:





8 retweets3 likes


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 21:49)

@NWSNewOrleans
Tornado prestes a cruzar I-10 entre  Sorento e Convent, LA

*LIVE - WDSU*
http://www.wdsu.com/news/local-news...ch-severe-weather-coverage-from-wdsu/38145012


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2016 às 21:53)

Latest radar: http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=lix&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 21:59)

Aviso de tornado emitido para o Condado de Pearl River, MS.
Aviso inclui a cidade de Hattiesburg, MS.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2016 às 22:03)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  2m2 minutes ago
Quite a bit of LIGHTNING in LA/MS. Dangerous storms!!





2 retweets1 like


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 22:03)

Tornado confirmado próximo de Poplarville, MS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 22:11)

Grande tornado confirmado próximo de Laplace, LA.
Mesma supercélula que gerou o tornado de Belle Rose, LA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 22:17)

Tornado próximo de Poplarville, MS se dissipou.
Os outros dois tornados permanecem no chão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 22:20)

Belle Rose, LA
@ayee_its_erinn


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 22:41)

Danos foram confirmados devido ao tornado que ocorreu próximo de Poplarville, MS.
Um breve tornado pode ter causado danos em Wiggins, MS.
Danos por tornados foram reportados ao sul de Hattiesburg, MS.
Tornado ainda no chão na Louisiana, cidades de Madisonville, Mandeville e Covington, LA no caminho do tornado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 22:44)

Danos na Louisiana:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 22:52)

Um tornado afetou a cidade de LaPlace, LA.  
Houve o registro de alguns danos na cidade.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Fev 2016 às 22:59)

Tornado atingiu a cidade de Reform, AL sem aviso.
Tornado em Madisionville, LA.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Fev 2016 às 23:52)

Parque de caravanas arrasado, com muitos feridos graves.
http://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http:...lipped-in-st-james-parish-rv-park&h=1AQGmIFYc


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Fev 2016 às 00:07)

Uma morte confirmada no condado de Lamar no Mississippi.
Vários feridos e uma morte confirmada em Convent, LA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Fev 2016 às 00:41)

Breve tornado foi relatado próximo de Hackleburg, AL.
Tempestade  apresentando forte rotação indo em direção a Gulf Shores, AL & Pensacola, FL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Fev 2016 às 01:19)

* AT 712 PM CST...A LARGE AND EXTREMELY DANGEROUS TORNADO WAS LOCATED
8 MILES SOUTH OF GULF SHORES...MOVING NORTHEAST AT 40 MPH.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Fev 2016 às 01:25)

Webcam: http://www.bamabeachcams.com/pinkponypub.aspx
Até o momento apenas muitos raios.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Fev 2016 às 05:16)

Tornado passou próximo de Gulf Shores, AL, se enfraqueceu, porém mais tarde se fortaleceu e atingiu a cidade de Pensacola, Flórida causando grandes danos.
Mais de 20 tornados foram reportados.
 Danos foram registrados no Alabama, Mississippi, Flórida e Louisiana. 
Houve pelo menos 3 mortes e 30 feridos devido ao tempo severo. 
Ao longo da madrugada, tornados podem ser registrados na Flórida, Geórgia e Alabama, com chances de algum ser forte. 
O _tornado outbreak_ felizmente não foi tão ruim, quanto se era esperado. 
Mais tornados são esperados nesta quarta, principalmente nas Carolinas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 08:29)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  4m4 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Dodge and Wilcox County in GA until 3:45am EST.

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  12m12 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Ben Hill and Turner County in GA until 3:45am EST.

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  40m40 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Grady County in GA until 3:15am EST.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 08:29)

SevereStudios Retweeted


*Brad Panovich* ‏@wxbrad  2h2 hours ago
Upgrade to a Moderate risk for parts of Eastern NC. #ncwx





12 retweets7 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 08:53)

*Dangerous Tornado Outbreak Hammers Gulf Coast, Severe Threat Continues Wednesday (FORECAST)*

A dangerous outbreak of tornadoes will spread from the Gulf Coast states to the Southeast and mid-Atlantic through the day on Wednesday. Several destructive tornadoes have already affected at least four states and the threat will continue through the second half of Wednesday before the tornado potential exits the East Coast.

*The TOR:CON (Tornado Conditions Index) for Wednesday is set at 6 out of 10 for parts of eastern and central North Carolina and eastern Virginia, according to Dr. Greg Forbes of The Weather Channel. This means there is a 60 percent chance of a tornado within 50 miles of any location in the specified areas.*

*In addition, SPC has issued an enhanced risk for parts of eastern North Carolina on Wednesday, where a couple of strong tornadoes (EF2 or higher rating) are possible. An enhanced risk is the third highest of five categories on SPC's severe thunderstorm forecasts.*

If you live in or are traveling through the Southeast, Carolinas or Virginia on Wednesday, be prepared for the possibility of severe storms capable of producing tornadoes. Be sure you have a way to get the latest watch and warning information.

Below is a breakdown of our latest severe weather outlook.

https://weather.com/storms/severe/news/severe-weather-tornado-outbreak-south-feb23-24-2016


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 08:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 12:19)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  2m2 minutes ago
Prelim. estimate: 18 #tornadoes Tue-early Wed. in 6 states. #Severe threat continues today. http://wxch.nl/1OupBXf











14 retweets9 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 13:12)

SevereStudios Retweeted


*The Pulse* ‏@pulsegulfcoast  19m19 minutes agoFerry Pass, FL
More tornado damage in Pensacola





8 retweets5 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 13:13)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  2m2 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Oconee County in SC until 8:45am EST.

Tornado Warning for Stephens County in GA until 8:45am EST.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 13:23)

PUBLIC SEVERE WEATHER OUTLOOK 
NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
0714 AM CST WED FEB 24 2016

...Severe thunderstorms expected over parts of the Carolinas and Mid
Atlantic States later today and tonight...

** LOCATIONS...*
Central and eastern North Carolina
Southeastern Virginia
Southern Maryland
Eastern South Carolina

** HAZARDS...*
*Several tornadoes, a few intense*
Scattered damaging winds
Isolated large hail

** SUMMARY...*
Strong to severe thunderstorms capable of damaging winds and
tornadoes are forecast from the Mid-Atlantic states southward
through the Carolinas and into Florida today. The highest threat
for severe weather will be from central North Carolina
northeastward into far southeast Virginia.

Preparedness actions...

Review your severe weather safety procedures for the possibility
of dangerous weather today. Stay tuned to NOAA Weather Radio, 
weather.gov, or other media for watches and warnings. A tornado
watch means that conditions are favorable for tornadoes to form
during the next several hours. If a tornado warning is issued for
your area, move to a place of safety, ideally in a basement or
interior room on the lowest floor of a sturdy building.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 13:50)

*The Pulse* ‏@pulsegulfcoast  27m27 minutes agoFerry Pass, FL
Devastating damage to Moorings Adjustments in NE Pensacola #tornado





12 retweets2 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 14:17)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  2m2 minutes ago
Severe storms and tornadoes killed 3 and injured many others Tues. Threat shifts east today: https://weather.com/storms/severe/news/tornado-severe-weather-outbreak-south-impacts?cm_ven=T_WX_CD_22416_1…





12 retweets6 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 14:31)

*27 tornadoes yesterday & more storms expected today. *Affected? Share photos with #cnnweather http://cnn.it/1KK2rl8


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 15:53)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  4m4 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Bladen and Robeson County in NC until 11:30am EST.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 15:59)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  2m2 minutes ago
Pensacola Tornado Damage - credit http://SoutheasternSky.com WATCH: https://vimeo.com/156549893?ref=tw-share…


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 16:20)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  29s29 seconds ago
Tornado Watches will be issued soon. Remember, a WATCH means conditions are favorable for tornadoes.





0 retweets0 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 16:24)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  54s55 seconds ago
NEW: #Tornado watch issued for parts of North Carolina and South Carolina until 7 pm.





11 retweets3 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 16:37)

SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  3m3 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Alexander, Catawba, Iredell and Lincoln County in NC until 12:30pm EST.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 17:08)

SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  3m3 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Bladen and Columbus County in NC until 12:45pm EST.

 SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  5m5 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Hardee, Hillsborough, and Manatee County in FL until 12:30pm EST.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 17:37)

SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  5m5 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Charlotte and Sarasota County in FL until 1:00pm EST.

 SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  6m6 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Hardee, Hillsborough, Manatee and Polk County in FL until 1:00pm EST.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 17:37)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  8m8 minutes ago
12:25 pm ET: #Severe t-storm with possible damaging wind gusts pushing into Charlotte, NC.





4 retweets4 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 17:54)

*Zack Labe* ‏@ZLabe  2h2 hours ago
Max 'significant tornado parameter' remains very high today across #VAwx #NCwx #SCwx (via NCAR ensemble)






6 retweets2 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 17:57)

*SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  57s57 seconds ago
Tornado Warning for Indian River County in FL until 1:30pm EST.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 17:59)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  25s25 seconds ago
12:55pm - WARSAW, NC area should be in tornado shelter!





0 retweets0 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 18:17)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  59s60 seconds ago
FL-- @KerrinJeromin Indian River co.as storm pushes off shore. Funnel cloud pic shared from Vero Beach @CBS12





0 retweets1 like


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 18:51)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  2m2 minutes ago
NEW: Tornado watch issued for parts of southern Virginia, southern Maryland and northeast North Carolina until 9 pm.





16 retweets2 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 19:18)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  23m23 minutes ago
1:54pm - GREENVILLE, NC and surrounding area should be in tornado shelter now!





2 retweets1 like


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 19:23)

*Dave Nussbaum WWL-TV* ‏@Dave_Nussbaum  3m3 minutes ago
So far @NWSNewOrleans has confirmed 3 tornadoes: Convent EF-2 Montpelier EF-0 Lacombe EF-0 Look for more updates





4 retweets1 like


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 20:27)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  4m4 minutes ago
NEW: Tornado watch until 11 pm from northern VA to southern NJ & southeast PA, including DC, Baltimore and Philly.





32 retweets13 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 20:31)

SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  2m2 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Appomattox and Campbell County in VA until 4:00pm EST.

 SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  5m5 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Isle of Wight and York County in VA until 4:00pm EST.

 SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  14m14 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Campbell, Charlotte, Halifax and Pittsylvania County in VA until 3:45pm EST.

 SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  18m18 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Caroline, Goochland, Hanover, Louisa and Powhatan County in VA until 3:45pm EST.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 20:41)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  2m2 minutes ago
3:38pm - Tornado Warnings in and around the Norfolk, VA metro area. Seek shelter.





4 retweets0 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 20:43)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  1m1 minute ago
3:40pm - Chapel Hill / Durham, NC area should be in tornado shelter now.





2 retweets0 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 20:46)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  2m2 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Appomattox, Campbell, and Charlotte County in VA until 4:15pm EST.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 20:49)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  2m2 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Hoke, Moore, Richmond and Scotland County in NC until 4:30pm EST.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Fev 2016 às 20:53)

*Surto de tempo severo - DIA 3: 
*
Mais um dia de tempo severo nos EUA, sendo que hoje as tempestades devem afetar mais a Costa Leste, principalmente Carolina do Norte e Virginia. 
Ontem tivemos cerca de 30 tornados e graves danos na Flórida, Alabama, Geórgia, Mississippi e Louisiana.






Alertas de tornados em vigor para NC, SC, MD, PA, VA, DA e NJ.
Até o momento já tivemos 4 tornados reportados, sendo três na Flórida e um na Virginia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 20:54)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  30s30 seconds ago
#Tornado warning includes Durham and Chapel Hill in NC until 4:15 pm ET. Seek shelter now!





0 retweets1 like


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 20:55)

SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  43s43 seconds ago
Tornado Warning for Mathews and York County in VA until 4:30pm EST.

 SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  1m1 minute ago
Tornado Warning for Chatham, Lee, and Moore County in NC until 4:30pm EST.

 SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  3m3 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Prince Edward County in VA until 4:30pm EST.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Fev 2016 às 20:58)

Tornado que afetou Pensacola, Flórida recebeu classificação preliminar de EF3.
Houve também na área que pertence a NWS de Pensacola/Mobile, um EF2 e um EF1 confirmados até o momento.
Além do Alabama e Flórida, pesquisas estão em andamento no Mississippi, Louisiana e Geórgia.

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/mob/?n=20160215_tornado


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 21:08)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  3m3 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Durham, Granville, Person and Vance County in NC until 5:00pm EST.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 21:10)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  53s54 seconds ago
Tornado Warning for Fluvanna County in VA until 4:45pm EST.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Fev 2016 às 21:11)

Neste momento temos quase 10 avisos de tornados em vigor entre Carolina do Norte e Virginia.
O tornado que afetou Waverly, VA mais cedo, causou danos significativos e há relatos não confirmados de duas fatalidades.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 21:11)

*Breaking911 &#8207;@Breaking911 2m2 minutes ago
#BREAKING: Tornado Rips Through Waverly, VA; At Least 2 Dead, Several Others Missing*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 21:16)

SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  2m2 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Chatham, Durham, and Orange County in NC until 5:00pm EST.

 SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  2m2 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Charlotte and Halifax County in VA until 4:45pm EST.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Fev 2016 às 21:20)

Tornado que afetou a cidade de Waverly, VA.
Três mortes confirmadas na cidade.
@LeFevreWX


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Fev 2016 às 21:22)

Possível tornado próximo de Stem, NC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 21:26)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  49s50 seconds ago
Tornado Warning for Cumberland, Fluvanna, and Goochland County in VA until 5:00pm EST.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 21:29)

*Nate Johnson* ‏@nsj  2m2 minutes ago
4:27p: Damaging winds likely in Chapel Hill at this moment, heading for Durham. In shelter now! #ncwx





16 retweets2 likes


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Fev 2016 às 21:32)

TV na Carolina do Norte: http://www.wral.com/weather/video/15419627/
Possível tornado indo em direção a Oxford, NC.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Fev 2016 às 21:35)

TDS em Oxford.
Tornado confirmado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 21:41)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  2m2 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Brunswick, Lunenburg, and Mecklenburg County in VA until 5:15pm EST.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 21:43)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  1m1 minute ago
Tornado Warning for Amelia, Cumberland, Lunenburg, Nottoway and Prince Edward County in VA until 5:15pm EST.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 21:43)

SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  27s27 seconds ago
Tornado Warning for Dillon and Marlboro County in SC until 5:30pm EST.

 SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  28s28 seconds ago
Tornado Warning for Robeson County in NC until 5:30pm EST.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 21:46)

*Breaking911 &#8207;@Breaking911 3m3 minutes ago

DEVELOPING: Death Toll Now at 5 as Powerful Storms Rip Through Virginia, NC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 21:46)

*BuzzFeed Storm &#8207;@BuzzFeedStorm 6m6 minutes ago
Line of thunderstorms with embedded tornadoes will likely arrive in DC/Baltimore area at rush hour -*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 21:54)

SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  2m2 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Accomack County in VA until 5:30pm EST.

 SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  2m2 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Dorchester, Somerset, and Wicomico County in MD until 5:30pm EST.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 21:57)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  2m2 minutes ago
Tornado outbreak underway. These are all tornado warnings as of 4:53pm ET.






15 retweets8 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 21:57)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  1m1 minute ago
4:56pm - Confirmed tornado nearing SOUTH HILL, VA area. Take shelter now!





6 retweets4 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 22:01)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  1m1 minute ago
Tornado Warning for Spotsylvania and Stafford County in VA until 5:45pm EST.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 22:06)

SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  1m1 minute ago
Tornado Warning for Cumberland, Harnett, Hoke and Sampson County in NC until 5:30pm EST.

 SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  1m1 minute ago
Tornado Warning for Amelia, Chesterfield, Goochland, Nottoway, Powhatan and Prince Edward County in VA until 5:30pm EST.

 SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  1m1 minute ago
Tornado Warning for Franklin, Granville, Vance and Warren County in NC until 5:45pm EST.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 22:08)

*Michael Palmer* ‏@MPalmerTWC  2m2 minutes ago
Extremely high low-level shear/instability keeps damaging #tornado threat high east VA to east NC next 2-3 hrs.





2 retweets1 like


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 22:10)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  3m3 minutes ago
Waverly, VA-- @ToddCorillo More heartbreaking images from Waverly where 3 are dead. These pics from David Garcia.










4 retweets2 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 22:14)

SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  1m1 minute ago
Tornado Warning for Beaufort, Hyde, and Washington County in NC until 6:00pm EST.

 SevereStudios ‏@severestudios  2m2 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Brunswick, Dinwiddie, Lunenburg, Mecklenburg and Nottoway County in VA until 5:45pm EST.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2016 às 22:16)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  2m2 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Culpeper, Prince William, Spotsylvania and Stafford County in VA until 6:00pm EST.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Fev 2016 às 23:58)

11 tornados reportados até o momento, sendo três na Flórida, cinco na Virginia e três na Carolina do Norte. 
Danos, sendo alguns significativos foram relatados nos três estados. 
Assim como ontem, o surto está mais fraco que o esperado.

No momento apenas três avisos de tornado em vigor.
Mais cedo, uma EMERGÊNCIA POR TORNADO, foi emitida para o leste de Fayetteville, NC, pois um grande tornado foi reportado na área, porém ainda não há relatos de danos.

Danos na Virginia e Carolina do Norte.
@WRALJulia, @AClayNews, @MarParNews


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Fev 2016 às 00:17)

Nove tornados confirmados ontem na Louisiana, o mais forte afetou Convent, onde em alguns locais informa EF2 e outros EF3.
No Mississippi foram confirmados três tornados, sendo o mais forte, um EF2 no condado de Lamar.
No Alabama quatro tornados confirmados.
Na Geórgia um tornado confirmado.
Na Flórida pelo menos três tornados confirmados.
As pesquisas ainda estão em andamento em todos os estados citados.
Nas minhas contas, 20 tornados confirmados ontem, com a possibilidade de mais alguns serem confirmados.






Um tornado atingiu a cidade de Tappahannock, danos significativos estão sendo relatados.
Foto do tornado que afetou a cidade de Appomattox, VA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Fev 2016 às 06:03)

Modelos já estão mostrando a possibilidade de outro surto de tempo severo no último dia de Fevereiro e nos primeiros dias de Março.






ZCZC SPCSWOD48 ALL
   ACUS48 KWNS 240725
   SPC AC 240725
   DAY 4-8 CONVECTIVE OUTLOOK 
   NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
   0125 AM CST WED FEB 24 2016
   VALID 271200Z - 031200Z
   ...DISCUSSION...
   A PROGRESSIVE UPPER PATTERN WILL CONTINUE THROUGH THE PERIOD WITH
   SEVERAL SHORTWAVE TROUGHS TRAVERSING SOUTHEASTWARD FROM THE PACIFIC
   NORTHWEST INTO THE PLAINS AND EASTERN U.S. IN GENERAL...SEVERE
   POTENTIAL APPEAR LOW ON DAYS 4-5/SAT-SUN.
   ...DAY 6-8/MON-WED SOUTHERN PLAINS TO GULF COAST...
   BY DAY 6/MON...MEDIUM RANGE GUIDANCE HAS SOME DISPARITY WITH REGARDS
   TO TIMING...BUT THE OVERALL TREND IS FOR BOUNDARY LAYER MOISTURE TO
   BEING INCREASING ACROSS THE SOUTHERN PLAINS INTO THE GULF COAST
   STATES ON SOUTH/SOUTHEASTERLY LOW LEVEL FLOW. *ON DAY 6/MON OR DAY*
*   7/TUE...AN UPPER SHORTWAVE TROUGH DEEPENS OVER THE SOUTHERN ROCKIES
   AND SHIFTS INTO THE PLAINS. THIS COULD LEAD TO AN INCREASING SEVERE*
*   THREAT SOMETIME IN THE DAY 6-8/MON-WED *TIME FRAME FROM THE SOUTHERN
   PLAINS TO THE GULF COAST...BUT DIFFERENCES IN TIMING AND PLACEMENT
   OF BOTH THE UPPER TROUGH AND ATTENDANT SURFACE LOW ARE QUITE LARGE
   AT THIS TIME. GIVEN A GREAT DEAL OF UNCERTAINTY IN WHERE/WHEN ANY
   SEVERE THREAT WILL EXIST...PROBS WILL NOT BE INTRODUCED AT THIS
   TIME.
   ..LEITMAN.. 02/24/2016


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Fev 2016 às 22:02)

NWS confirmou de forma preliminar dois EF3 ontem na Virginia.
Os EF3 foram registrados em Appomattox e Tappahannock.
Este são considerados os tornados mais fortes já registrados em Fevereiro na Virginia.

Appomattox, VA


Dois tornados também foram confirmados na Pensilvânia, ambos considerados raros para essa época do ano.
Os tornados foram classificados em EF1 e EF2.


----------



## Orion (25 Fev 2016 às 22:11)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Fev 2016 às 22:14)

*Tornado outbreak 22-24 de Fevereiro*

Ao todo já foram confirmados 30 tornados.
As pesquisas seguem em andamento e alguns dados são preliminares.
7 mortes foram confirmadas e aproximadamente 100 pessoas ficaram feridas.

*10 EF0, 11 EF1, 6 EF2 e 3 EF3*​


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Fev 2016 às 02:45)

Atualizando:
48 tornados confirmados pela NWS até o momento.
O tornado que afetou Convent, LA que antes era classificado como EF2 foi atualizado para EF3.

@ stormchaserQ


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Fev 2016 às 04:01)

Atualizando:
59 tornados confirmados até o momento entre 22 e 24 de Fevereiro, fazendo deste, o segundo maior surto já registrado para o mês, perdendo apenas para o_ Super Tuesday tornado outbreak _de 2008 que teve 87 tornados.

EF3: 4
EF2: 5
EF1: 29
EF0: 21

AL: 10
FL: 4
GA: 4
LA: 11
MS: 13
NC: 5
PA: 2
SC: 1
TX: 1
VA: 8


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2016 às 22:28)

*System May Forecast Tornadoes Weeks Away*

Researchers say they've come up with a way to predict the likelihood of tornadoes two or three weeks in advance -- a step toward better warnings of storms that kill an average of 80 Americans each year.

Victor Gensini, a meteorology professor at the College of DuPage outside Chicago, found a link between tornado activity in the United States and complicated atmospheric wave patterns that shift every 40 to 60 days. The pattern is dependable enough that last year he used it to predict overall tornado activity in the nation -- and was right 10 out of 15 times.

http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/System-May-Forecast-Tornadoes-Weeks-Away-371085761.html


----------



## Orion (21 Mar 2016 às 23:00)

As recentes plumas tropicais têm sido positivas. Infelizmente chegaram tarde. Dificilmente haverá a eliminação completa da seca excecional:


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mar 2016 às 19:53)

Mau tempo em Alabama e Florida panhandle:

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN MOBILE HAS ISSUED A
* TORNADO WARNING FOR...
SOUTHEASTERN CONECUH COUNTY IN SOUTH CENTRAL ALABAMA...
NORTHWESTERN COVINGTON COUNTY IN SOUTH CENTRAL ALABAMA...
* UNTIL 230 PM CDT
* AT 204 PM CDT...A SEVERE THUNDERSTORM CAPABLE OF PRODUCING A TORNADO
WAS LOCATED OVER CASTLEBERRY...OR 11 MILES SOUTH OF EVERGREEN...
MOVING EAST AT 60 MPH.
HAZARD...TORNADO.
SOURCE...RADAR INDICATED ROTATION.
IMPACT...FLYING DEBRIS WILL BE DANGEROUS TO THOSE CAUGHT WITHOUT 
SHELTER. MOBILE HOMES WILL BE DAMAGED OR DESTROYED. 
DAMAGE TO ROOFS...WINDOWS...AND VEHICLES WILL OCCUR. TREE 
DAMAGE IS LIKELY.
* THIS DANGEROUS STORM WILL BE NEAR...
RIVER FALLS AND RED LEVEL AROUND 230 PM CDT.

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/mob/


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2016 às 21:55)

AT 330 PM CDT...A SEVERE THUNDERSTORM CAPABLE OF PRODUCING A TORNADO
WAS LOCATED OVER LINDALE...OR 11 MILES SOUTHEAST OF MINEOLA...MOVING
NORTHEAST AT 25 MPH. THIS STORM WILL LIKELY MOVE ACROSS LINDALE. A
POSSIBLE BRIEF TORNADO TOUCHDOWN WAS REPORTED AT INTERSTATE 20 AND
HWY 110...NEAR HIDEAWAY LAKE !!
http://forecast.weather.gov/wwamap/wwatxtget.php?cwa=usa&wwa=Tornado Warning

Base Reflectivity
http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=shv&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=no

.A SEVERE THUNDERSTORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 400 PM CDT
FOR NORTHEASTERN JEFFERSON COUNTY...

AT 346 PM CDT...A SEVERE THUNDERSTORM WAS LOCATED 9 MILES EAST OF
SUGDEN...MOVING NORTHEAST AT 15 MPH.

HAZARD...60 MPH WIND GUSTS AND HALF DOLLAR SIZE HAIL
http://forecast.weather.gov/wwamap/wwatxtget.php?cwa=usa&wwa=Severe Thunderstorm Warning

Tornado Watch Issued, Severe Storms Threaten South and Midwest; Flash Flooding Also Expected (FORECAST)
https://weather.com/storms/tornado/news/severe-weather-tornado-forecast-march-31-april-1-2016


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Mar 2016 às 18:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2016 às 13:57)

*Genscape Weather* ‏@GenscapeWx  18 minHá 18 minutos
Latest Euro weeklies insist on late #April pattern change with warm anomalies shifting to Midwest & East. @genscape










4 retweets0 likes


----------



## Pek (13 Abr 2016 às 18:24)




----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2016 às 22:31)




----------



## Pek (19 Abr 2016 às 20:56)




----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2016 às 18:41)

A mesma circulação meridional que está a causar o tempo fresco na Europa Ocidental está a causar um massivo rio atmosférico na costa este da América do Norte. Precipitação extrema pode ocorrer na Bermuda nos próximos dias:


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2016 às 21:51)

---


----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2016 às 19:57)

A pluma tropical está sobre a Bermuda:






A chuva está incessante:






Infelizmente o radar está em manutenção mas aqui fica o equivalente ao MPE da Eumetsat:


----------



## Pek (9 Mai 2016 às 09:34)




----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2016 às 12:36)

no estado de Oklahoma


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2016 às 00:23)

Vídeos de ontem


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2016 às 00:24)

@Yatikafields


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2016 às 00:25)

Colorado


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2016 às 00:27)

Ontem tivemos aproximadamente 27 tornados reportados.
Houve duas mortes no estado de Oklahoma.
Dados preliminares de ontem confirmam pelo menos dois +EF3.

Tempo severo segue hoje, afetando principalmente o Kentucky e Illinois.
Cerca de 9 tornados reportados até o momento.
Um tornado afetou Mayfield, Kentucky, deixou quase uma dezena de feridos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Mai 2016 às 04:29)

Do dia 11 de Maio até ontem 24 de Maio, 106 tornados foram reportados nos EUA.
A maioria dos reports foram registrados nos dias 22 e 24.

Ontem tivemos 32 tornados reportados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Mai 2016 às 04:30)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Mai 2016 às 04:31)

*Tornado outbreak 07-10 de Maio*

Ao todo foram confirmados 43 tornados.
Houve o registro do primeiro EF4 de 2016.
2 mortes foram confirmadas e aproximadamente 15 pessoas ficaram feridas.

*19 EF0, 13 EF1, 6 EF2, 4 EF3 e 1 EF4*​


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2016 às 10:35)

Twin tornados in Arkansas: https://www.instagram.com/bradguay/

(CNN)Tornado sirens blared in the Plains states for the fourth consecutive day as multiple twisters overturned vehicles and damaged homes.

Several people in Ford County, Kansas, reportedly were hurt in Tuesday's storms, said Andrew White, a spokesman for the National Weather Service.
There were times when rare dual tornadoes hit the county, which includes Dodge City.
http://edition.cnn.com/2016/05/24/us/severe-weather/index.html


----------



## Orion (3 Jun 2016 às 16:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2016 às 21:33)




----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2016 às 02:26)

*Surto de tornados gera danos em cidades de Illinois, Estados Unido: 16 tornados em 24 horas *


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jul 2016 às 18:58)

*NYCAviation* ‏@NYCAviation  19 minHá 19 minutos
*Tornado Watch issued for #NYC*... https://www.wunderground.com/US/NY/072.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jul 2016 às 09:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2016 às 22:54)

video 

*Funnel cloud forms over New Orleans as heavy storms hit*

http://www.wwltv.com/weather/funnel-cloud-forms-over-new-orleans-as-heavy-storms-hit/287678460

*Thousands without power in several New Orleans neighborhoods*

http://www.wdsu.com/news/local-news...in-several-new-orleans-neighborhoods/41055514


*90mph gust , solid lighting*


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2016 às 22:55)

*There was no warning  

LIVE STREAM*
http://www.fox8live.com/category/291835/live-stream


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2016 às 23:08)

Vários edifícios destruídos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2016 às 23:20)

*Gregor Peter* ‏@L0gg0l  4 minHá 4 minutos
Severe damage reported after tornado hits downtown area of New Orleans (vi a @sergiongonzalez )






1 retweet0 curtiu


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Ago 2016 às 23:22)




----------



## Gerofil (13 Ago 2016 às 00:50)

*Extratropical Cyclone Over Hudson Bay*





Earth Observatory


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2016 às 20:07)

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=iwx&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=no
radar 


THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GRAND RAPIDS HAS ISSUED A

* TORNADO WARNING FOR...
  CENTRAL KENT COUNTY IN SOUTHWESTERN MICHIGAN...

* UNTIL 300 PM EDT

* AT 236 PM EDT...A TORNADO PRODUCING STORM WAS LOCATED OVER
  WYOMING... MOVING NORTHEAST AT 40 MPH.

  HAZARD...DAMAGING TORNADO.

  SOURCE...RADAR CONFIRMED TORNADO.


http://forecast.weather.gov/wwamap/wwatxtget.php?cwa=usa&wwa=Tornado Warning


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2016 às 20:08)

BULLETIN - EAS ACTIVATION REQUESTED
TORNADO WARNING
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE GRAND RAPIDS MI
235 PM EDT SAT AUG 20 2016

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN GRAND RAPIDS HAS ISSUED A

* TORNADO WARNING FOR...
WESTERN EATON COUNTY IN SOUTH CENTRAL MICHIGAN...
EASTERN BARRY COUNTY IN SOUTHWESTERN MICHIGAN...

* UNTIL 300 PM EDT

* AT 233 PM EDT...A SEVERE THUNDERSTORM CAPABLE OF PRODUCING A
TORNADO WAS LOCATED JUST NORTH OF BEDFORD...MOVING NORTHEAST AT 35
MPH.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2016 às 20:09)

*Joe CharlevoixVerified account* ‏@joecharlevoix  28m28 minutes ago
Damaging #*tornado* heading right toward downtown Grand Rapids. Serious situation there. @upnorthlive #miwx





17 retweets4 likes




*Reed Timmer* ‏@reedtimmerTVN  30m30 minutes ago
Damaging #*tornado* in Wyoming, MI at 2:38 pm heading into Downtown Grand Rapids! Take cover immediately!










62 retweets32 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2016 às 20:11)

*NWS Tornado* ‏@NWStornado  11m11 minutes agoMichigan, USA





 Take Cover! Tornado Warning including Greenville MI, Grattan MI, Cannonsburg MI until 3:30 PM EDT


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2016 às 20:13)

*David Bailey* @DavidBaileyWZZM
Tons of trees down right along Wilson Avenue. tornado narrowly missed gas station and hospital in Wyoming. @wzzm13


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2016 às 20:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2016 às 20:47)

BRAC’s preliminary analysis of potential magnitude of flooding’s impact on the Baton Rouge region

(Takes you to a PDF).

The numbers (just for the Baton Rouge Area) are staggering.

*Baton Rouge region residences*
- 31% of homes within the nine parishes are located in areas identified as receiving flooding.
- More than 110,000 homes are located in flood areas.
- As a whole, the estimated total value of those homes located in areas identified as flooded is $20.7 billion.
- 280,910 Baton Rouge MSA residents live in areas identified as receiving flooding.
- 66% of the homes in flood areas were owner-occupied, 22% were renters; 9% were vacant.
- As a region, a maximum of 15% of all homes – not solely in the flood-impact areas – were insured against 
flooding.

*Baton Rouge region businesses*
- Overall, 7,364 businesses employing 73,907 individuals are located in areas identified as floodaffected.
- These represent 21% of businesses in the overall Capital Region, and these specific
locations employ 18% of area employees.
- Proportionally, businesses in Livingston experienced the most severe impact with 3,305 businesses that employ 
27,653 employees in the areas of flood-impact, representing 91% of businesses and 94% of employees.
- 2,055 businesses were located within the impacted area of East Baton Rouge, employing 22,298 people, 
representing 9.1% of businesses and 7.7% of employees at those businesses.
- Other parishes with high percentages of affected businesses include Ascension, East Feliciana and St. Helena.
- Within the region, the hardest hit industries are retail (1,126 businesses with 12,107 employees), construction (756; 
6,873), healthcare (487; 9,350), manufacturing (239; 4,966), and food services/drinking places (386; 5,223).

*East Baton Rouge Parish only*
- 82,573 residents live within the areas that experienced flooding.
- 32,857 housing units are located within the area that experienced flooding, representing 16.9% of the housing in 
the parish.
- 60.9% of these were owner-occupied, 31.4% were renter occupied, 12.8% were vacant.
- 74.6% of these housing units carry mortgages.
- The effects of the flood in East Baton Rouge were borne across racial lines – 47.6% of those living in the impacted 
area are black residents, while 46.5% are white.
- The total value of the homes within affected areas was approximately $5.7 billion.

*Livingston Parish only*
- 125,113 Livingston residents were in flood-affected areas.
- 48,827 housing units in Livingston are located within the area that experienced flooding, representing 86.6% of 
Livingston homes.
- 69.6% of these housing units were owner-occupied, 17.2% were renter occupied, 6.2% were vacant.
- 66.7% of these housing units carry mortgages.
- 12,210 homes, or 21.7% of homes, in the entire parish were covered by flood insurance policies.
- More than $9 billion worth of homes are in flood-affected areas; the combined coverage of all Livingston flood
policies, in full force, amounts to less than $2.5 billion.


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2016 às 23:15)




----------



## TiagoLC (23 Ago 2016 às 23:48)

Orion disse:


>


Numa perspectiva diferente: 





Foto de  Gary Phelps


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2016 às 22:00)

Michael Coyle &#8207;@dmichaelcoyle 4m4 minutes ago

5 active tornado warnings right now across Indiana. Seek shelter as storms have produced several tornados today.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cqpx6GNW8AA6nxq.jpg



Live storm chase in Hancock county:

http://www.severestudios.com/livechase/


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2016 às 22:01)

Box:MV8yMzkxMDE5XzU4NDUzNTU0XzI0QzQ3MTc1]
Breaking911 Weather &#8207;@B911Weather  · 44s45 seconds ago  

* JUST IN: Law enforcement has confirmed another #Tornado has touched down 1 mile north of Arcana, Indiana. *

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cqpyz-nWEAEvYxi.jpg

CNN Breaking News &#8207;@cnnbrk  · 2m2 minutes ago  

3 tornadoes touch down in Indiana, causing damage in at least one city, National Weather Service says.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2016 às 22:06)

*More than 75,000 lightning strikes over Indianapolis in just the last hour*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2016 às 22:09)

*"Incredible image out of #Kokomo, IN -- tornado flattens a @Starbucks, but amazingly, no injuries!"*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2016 às 22:10)

*Bradd Jaffy &#8207;@BraddJaffy 10m10 minutes ago

A tornado just demolished a Starbucks in Kokomo, Indiana. Wild video.*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Ago 2016 às 23:44)

Um inesperado tornado outbreak afetou na última quarta (24) em áreas de Ohio e Indiana nos EUA.
Pesquisas ainda seguem em andamento, mas já temos confirmados quase 30 tornados no dia 24/08, sendo considerado um dos maiores tornados outbreaks já registrados no mês de Agosto.
This is how the ‘surprise’ Indiana and Ohio tornado outbreak of August 24, 2016 happened: http://www.ustornadoes.com/2016/08/26/s ... -happened/







Houve o registro de pelo menos um tornado também no Canadá.
Classificação EF2.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Ago 2016 às 14:45)

*ABC News* ‏@ABC  10m10 minutes ago
NEW: Florida Gov. Rick Scott declares state of emergency ahead of expected tropical storm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2016 às 08:30)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  4m4 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Liberty, Long and McIntosh Counties in GA until 4:00 AM EDT http://www.weather.com/weather/alerts/localalerts/l/31301?phenomena=TO&significance=W&areaid=GAC191&office=KCHS&etn=0006…


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2016 às 08:37)

The Weather Channel ‏@weatherchannel  3m3 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Bryan and Chatham Counties in GA until 4:00 AM EDT http://www.weather.com/weather/aler...ificance=W&areaid=GAC051&office=KCHS&etn=0007 …


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2016 às 20:29)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  13m13 minutes ago
#TORCON of 5 for eastern #SouthCarolina & #NorthCarolina as #Hermine races NE, watch for latest forecast #SCwx #NCwx










5 retweets8 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Set 2016 às 20:38)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  2m2 minutes ago
Tornado Warning for Horry County in SC until 4:00 PM EDT http://www.weather.com/weather/alerts/localalerts/l/29511?phenomena=TO&significance=W&areaid=SCC051&office=KILM&etn=0009…


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2016 às 18:46)

Radar shows line of strong storms with 50 to 60 mph wind gusts expected into NE Oklahoma (Oklahoma City and east of Stillwater). 
*45 mph gust at Tulsa International as gust front passed at 11:46 pm.
*Power Outages Reported.
*People in Oklahoma reporting huge wind gusts...not sure if it is an earthquake or the storm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2016 às 16:45)

Reed Timmer
‏@reedtimmerTVN
*Greatest threat for tornadoes this late afternoon/evening will be across southern KS into northern OK! Targeting initially the KS/OK border.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2016 às 00:14)

*Freddy McKinney - WX @FreddyMcKinneyR
Possible supercell developing near Haven, KS! Watch LIVE on @severestudios! @NWSWichita *


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2016 às 17:06)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  1 minHá 1 minuto
Meanwhile, rather impressive snowstorm over Saskatchewan & Manitoba. 1-2 feet of snowfall next couple days











1 retweet1 curtiu


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2016 às 20:50)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  24 minHá 24 minutos
NEW: A #tornado watch has been issued for parts of coastal South Carolina and Georgia until midnight. #Matthew





20 retweets14 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2016 às 20:50)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  9 minHá 9 minutos
Tornado Warning for Beaufort and Jasper Counties in SC until 4:15 PM EDT http://www.weather.com/weather/alerts/localalerts/l/29901?phenomena=TO&significance=W&areaid=SCC053&office=KCHS&etn=0013…


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2016 às 10:32)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  11 hHá 11 horas
*16-trillion gallons of rain forecast to fall on WA, OR, Cali during next 7-days. That's 2T more than Matthew.* Table: http://weather.graphics/hpc/wpc_precip.php#…





0 resposta154 retweets95 curtiram


----------



## Orion (17 Out 2016 às 20:31)




----------



## joralentejano (30 Out 2016 às 23:09)

Shelf Cloud hoje em Nova Iorque:




Passado uns minutos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2016 às 10:05)

*Gatlinburg, Tenn. ardeu completamente devido a fogos florestais sem controlo
Livestream: http://www.local8now.com/livestream*


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2016 às 10:23)

É verdadeiramente impressionante o que está a acontecer, talvez os fogos tenham sido provocados por trovoada seca...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2016 às 14:07)

TEMA: Westgate Resort completamente consumido pelo fogo.
https://www.westgateresorts.com/hot...&utm_campaign=booknow_wgsmrs&method=short-url

Este complexo hoteleiro é muito grande. Resta dizer que a vegetação e floresta está muito seca por falta de chuva.

*WBIR Channel 10 live feed Gatlinburg fires*


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2016 às 14:26)

Bem, parece que afinal é fogo posto! O crime não é só por cá...

Get Real&#8207; @bdcwilson76

@ChrisBrownBruh @LeahRBoss *I live 30 minutes from this fire and officials are finding matches at origin points of most of 67 fires in TN now*


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Dez 2016 às 20:52)

*Western half of US to be hit with temperatures of up to 30 degrees colder than normal after Alaska experiences bone-chilling lows of minus 41F.*

Forecasters expect the record-setting cold weather plaguing Alaska to spread to the rest of the United States in the coming week.
Low temperatures have already set in The Last Frontier State, which is witnessing its coldest weather in almost two years.

Record-setting cold weather could strike large parts of the United States in the next week as record-setting low temperatures from Alaska sweep south, climatologists have warned.

The cold blast is set to last between six and eight days.
One weather model expects low temperatures of 25F degrees below the norm in Denver, Colorado, and Rapid City, North Dakota, by December 7, according to Pivotal Weather.

'Cannot recall last time I have seen such a cold anomaly forecast across almost entire USA,' climatologist Roger Pielke Sr. said on Twitter.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...r-two-years-expected-spread-rest-country.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2016 às 12:26)

*Jeff Jamison* ‏@CBS11JeffJam  13 minHá 13 minutos
SEVERE COLD This is what it will feel like outside when you wake up Sunday morning, hopefully under a warm blanket.





0 resposta2 retweets0 curtiu


----------



## invent (18 Dez 2016 às 06:28)

Grandes diferenças de temperatura com a entrada de ar frio pelos Estados Unidos fora, na zona da frente, as diferenças de temperatura são de 15ºC a 20ºC entre somente 20 a 30 km de distância.












O choque de temperaturas em algumas estações:




https://french.wunderground.com/per...=KMSITTAB2#history/s20161217/e20161217/mdaily





https://french.wunderground.com/per...=KMSBATES2#history/s20161217/e20161217/mdaily





https://french.wunderground.com/per...=KMSBYHAL7#history/s20161217/e20161217/mdaily

*E, estar-se no início da tarde com uns belos 23ºC e acabar o dia com uns gélidos -4,2 ºC, nada mau. *


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2016 às 14:25)

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  7 hHá 7 horas
*And a two-fer in Rapid City, SD -23°F before midnight ties record low for Dec 17th, and as clock hits 12:01 breaks record low for Dec 18th*

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  8 hHá 8 horas
*Also, Bismarck ND hit -31°F before midnight which crushes record low for Dec 17th (-27 in 1975) ... -36°F needed to tie for Dec 18th*

*Ryan Maue* ‏@RyanMaue  8 hHá 8 horas
*Aberdeen, SD hit -32°F before midnight. Wind chills in -50°F club! May be many record lows (long period stations ~100 years) overnight*


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2016 às 12:52)

*Mike Zaccardi, CMT* ‏@MikeZaccardi  3 minHá 3 minutos
That's a lot of record highs today






0 resposta1 retweet2 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2017 às 17:21)

*SevereStudios* ‏@severestudios  45 minhá 45 minutos
Today's TORNADO Threat Map --





0 resposta12 retweets7 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2017 às 17:23)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  4 hHá 4 horas
7:50 am CT: Several severe t-storm warnings in east TX, west LA (yellow outlines), including Houston.





4 respostas37 retweets44 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2017 às 17:30)

*The Weather Channel* ‏@weatherchannel  3 minHá 3 minutos
NEW: #Tornado watch issued for south MS, southeast LA, southwest AL and the west FL panhandle until 8 pm CT.





0 resposta13 retweets9 curtiram


----------

